# JBL Speakers



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

Anyone in here ever use or have demo'd the JBL CVSAT50 sat speakers. These are part of the now discontinued cinema vision set that JBL had. I have purchased 4 of these and a JBL Voice center...and am pretty new to the HT scene, and wondering what the general opinion is on these speakers...


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Shack.
Sorry, I've never had any JBL speakers,... or even auditioned any :dontknow: I'm sure someone will be along shortly with their opinion and some insight.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

Hey thanks for the welcome....yeah I hope to get some feedback on these things, all the information here is invaluable


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Welcome to the forum :wave: :wave: :wave:

Take a look here http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=866797&page=96 ... but I think is better if you post your request instead of reading all 96 pages :bigsmile:


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for the link...I have searched avsforum in the past but did not really find any opinions on these speakers....If anyone owns these I'de like to hear some personal reviews...thanks again


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I know several people who have JBL speakers and really like them. There are many large theaters that use JBL sound systems and they seem to have a good product. I think they are a good middle of the road company with lots of variety to choose from.
Is there better speakers out there? Yes for sure but there are far worse out there as well.


----------



## PT800 (Feb 19, 2008)

sjsamuel said:


> Thanks for the link...I have searched avsforum in the past but did not really find any opinions on these speakers....If anyone owns these I'de like to hear some personal reviews...thanks again


There is at least one poster to the AVS JBL thread that has bought them, I've also replied to your thread at audioholics, in more detail.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm a believer in matched speakers, and am not a fan of the Voice. The 3 way S-center and S-center II can be found fr less than $100 on ebay.

Haven't heard the others, sorry.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

PT800 said:


> There is at least one poster to the AVS JBL thread that has bought them, I've also replied to your thread at audioholics, in more detail.


Thanks...appreciate the replys. I really can't wait to get it all set-up...been shopping around for a subwoofer too. Thanks again everyone!!


----------

